# Abu anti reverse



## todd61 (Nov 22, 2009)

I just bought an abu garcia 6501tc on ebay. I started to put line on it and notice at some points the handle will go backwards. Is this an easy fix or should I take it to a reel repair shop? Thanks


----------



## Snakecharmer (Apr 9, 2008)

Contact LeeAbu.... He's the expert on those reels....


----------



## I Fish (Sep 24, 2008)

It could be an easy fix. Unless your reel has the instant anti reverse bearing, it's probably got grease where it don't belong. First, go to Abu Garcia'a website and get the schematic. I just fixed my father in laws 6500 c3 with the same problem. It had too much grease as the anti reverse catch needs a little friction to work. The part(s) that make the friction(Idon't know what else to call them) may need bent together a little as well.


----------



## leeabu (Apr 10, 2004)

I believe this reel has the instant antireverse but the fix is the same. Too much lubrication in the roller clutch bearing. I would also suspect the excess lubrication has or will migrate into the drag stack. A good clean and relube should solve your problem. I see many reels from ebay that have been used in salt and come the the buyer overlubricated to cover the problem. If you see any green corrosion this is the case. I can ultrasonc clean and relube and this usually takes care of the problem. PM me if you need me to take a look.


----------



## sherman51 (Apr 12, 2011)

fyi if you just got the reel off ebay contact the seller and tell him the problem. if he doesnt want to pay to have it fixed you can file a not as described dispute with ebay they will usely make the seller take care of the problem or pay for it themselves.

i bought a daiwa sealine sg17lca and the handle turned backwards when it was in gear. the seller paid for me to ship it to tuna toms and get it fixed and then return shipping. it didnt cost me anything. just something i thought you might want to know. ebay is real good about not letting people sell there junk on there unless they state up front that it has problems. even if they say as is, if they say it works good ebay will help you out.
sherman


----------



## todd61 (Nov 22, 2009)

sherman51 said:


> fyi if you just got the reel off ebay contact the seller and tell him the problem. if he doesnt want to pay to have it fixed you can file a not as described dispute with ebay they will usely make the seller take care of the problem or pay for it themselves.
> 
> i bought a daiwa sealine sg17lca and the handle turned backwards when it was in gear. the seller paid for me to ship it to tuna toms and get it fixed and then return shipping. it didnt cost me anything. just something i thought you might want to know. ebay is real good about not letting people sell there junk on there unless they state up front that it has problems. even if they say as is, if they say it works good ebay will help you out.
> sherman


The reel was listed as used, however the seller also stated in the description that the reel was used very little if at all. He has the exact same listing on ebay right now since he had more than one of these to sell. I should also add that I don't have an ebay account so I had a coworker bid on the reel and I won't see him til Mon.


----------



## todd61 (Nov 22, 2009)

Thanks for evryones input. I dropped the reel off at The Old Dutchman to be cleaned and gone over.


----------

